# Hilton Head in Palmetto Dunes June 25-July 2 $499



## carlberger (May 23, 2016)

This Village at Palmetto Dunes studio is located next to the Robert Trent Jones Golf Course, Alexander's Restaurant, and is less than a 5 minute walk to the beach.  It will not last long at this price.  You may contact me at carlberger@hotmail.com for more details.


----------



## carlberger (Jun 4, 2016)

Price drop to $399.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jun 5, 2016)

Does unit have a kitchen?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 5, 2016)

*What size unit?  How many does it sleep?*



carlberger said:


> This Village at Palmetto Dunes studio is located next to the Robert Trent Jones Golf Course, Alexander's Restaurant, and is less than a 5 minute walk to the beach.  It will not last long at this price.  You may contact me at carlberger@hotmail.com for more details.



Please provide more unit information.

Thank you.


----------



## carlberger (Jun 6, 2016)

http://www.hiltonheadusa.com/rentals/village-large-studio#.V1SorpErLct
is the url which can give the most representative pictures and desciptions of the unit.  If the url is giving you trouble, search for "large studio 'village at palmetto dunes' on google or start at hiltonheadusa.com and find the large studio located there.

The furnishings are virtually identical to the pictures, and the square footage is the same (450 sf).  The layouts are slightly different.  When you enter my unit, there is a galley kitchen with a dining room table to the left, and the bathroom is to the right.  The living room with pullout sofa and HDTV is straight-ahead, followed by a queen sized bed which can be separated by an accordion door.

I would be happy to give you more details...along with recommendations for activities/restaurants/etc.

We have been back half a dozen times and are honestly bummed out that we can't make it this year, so I would be happy to share with you the information you need to make a decision.

If you have further questions, feel free to contact me at carlberger@hotmail.com or 443-844-1129.

Thank you again for your interest, and good luck!


----------



## carlberger (Jun 6, 2016)

The unit does have a kitchen.


----------



## carlberger (Jun 7, 2016)

*The Week Has Sold*

Thank you for your offers.


----------

